#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  有關新會員的問題

## 小月狼

新會員??我算嗎?? :wuffer_arou: 
怎樣オ不算新會員?? :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 狼王白牙

是的  以公告日 2017年9月18日以後註冊的會員  或尚為 0 篇帖子的會員都為新會員。

不過請放心  審核超過一定數量 (暫不公布參數) 的文章過後

就會自動被編入另一個群組  到時候發表任何文章就不用通過管理員審核了。

----------

